# Outdoor pitting : what do YOU bring.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Just bored, thought I'd start a thread to see what you crazy folks bring outdoors with you.

EZUp's, Folding tables, Pit Trailers, Portable A/C Units (ok im getting carried away).. and of course your long extension cords ;-)

I'm tempted to pick one of these up 










but...hey... thats what this thread is for... what do YOU bring?


----------



## bologna (Feb 6, 2005)

this is what im going racing in this year mine is a 2006 tho

http://dewaltsrv.rvusa.com/inventory_item.asp?id=370468


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Portable A/C? Bah, I bring the big boy along...my 34' Motor Home  I guess I consider that portable A/C! hahaha

Actually, the DJ friend of mine takes a portable A/C when he races (yes, he drives with a single stick controller with the back of his hand). He has to have one on hot days, and a heater on cold days, since his body can't regulate temperature. Not a bad driver either!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Those tables are kind of cheap. Get a Folding Banquet Table 6' or 8' like this http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/sr=1-1/qid=1176433574/ref=sr_1_1/601-5656434-7858546?ie=UTF8&asin=B000BK3IBC they are much studier and a folding chair. A fan is nice to have and of course a fully stocked cooler


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

my upcoming purchase is going to have to be a ex-up (10x10 or 8x8) , one of those tables or....... i was thinking that picnic table is cool as i can put one of the jointed umbrellas, but then that looks pretty TACKY huh.. hahaha.... 

i drive a lil honda... i dunno if i can fit all this stuff =( ugh.. rc racing expenses... 
hahah


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

One should never forget a light, bug off and a big hat!


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I drive a honda civic hatchback and this is want I bring:
10'x10' pop up from DICK'S sporting, the length when folded is half the ez up
2'x4' folding table picked up at Sams, it folds in half in a 2'x2' square

I actually know someone who uses a picnic table like that but only uses the table area for pitting and seating area to place r/c stuff on it and brings along a regular folding chair


----------



## MikeM (Oct 1, 2001)

up here in Wis. you bring tin foil...........to put around your soldering iron to help it stay warm!


----------



## reggie's dad (Sep 14, 2006)

MikeM said:


> up here in Wis. you bring tin foil...........to put around your soldering iron to help it stay warm!


Upstate N.Y. gets cold in June so our hero solly gives us old beer cans for that!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I have a nice light table (plastic) that is 2' x 4' but doesn't fold...

I also have a really heavy folding plastic table...I think it's 3' x 6' (which I like...but it's soo heavy)

Don't much race at night...so I don't bring a light everywhere...but when I do - it's the knock off of the Ott-Lite.

Those little picnic tables were popular 20+ years ago when I started..but I saw several of them collapse when people actually tried to sit on them.

I also have the 12 x 12 EZ-Up that at temp. surface races works at RACE CENTRAL and mine and my sons pits - which is why I went with the bigger one. For chairs, I use to use a really comfortable cloth lawn chair that didn't have that pesky annoying bar across the front...but I've switched to the folding bar stools from Wal-Mart (About 10 bucks) Perfect height to work (Lawn chair was too low)

We've got several guys w/ the pit trailers...and after out JULY VELODROME race last year, we've got 2 or 3 more people THIS YEAR with the big A/C's in them (the VELO temps hit 118 degrees at NOON - and the track temp was 156.)


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Most of the time I pit off of the tailgate of my Ranger. I set the EZ-UP just over the canopy and have a nice piece of plywood (finished) for a table. I've been thinking about a 6 foot table but the tailgate seems to be good for now, and since I've gone brushless, I dont need nearly as much room. Charger and carstand and toolbox (plano 797) and I am all set. We don't have electricity at our track so everything has to be run off the truck battery. Pacific Power is a bunch of tightwads!


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Mits, you can still have an enclosed trailer and the small honda. A 5x8 will pit one with room for a counter. Also you can put a small window a/c at the bottom in the nose. If you look, they can be bought new for about 1800 bucks. Keep an eye out, one can be found use for half that too.

I raced with a guy that had a 6x10 and pulled it with a 4cyl accord without any problems.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Check out the 10x10 EZ-Ups at Sams, they come with 3 sides as well....
I've had mine for a few years and the sides help out A LOT!

Also try and get the Ez-Up that has pole going straight down, not at an angle.


----------



## gindlmi (Feb 23, 2007)

just bought a 4' banquet table at Home Depot like the one Hankster posted above for $35 if you want something a little smaller than that version...also want to thank the fellow racer who supplied me with a 5 gallon bucket to sit on yesterday at Seaford haha


----------



## trashedmaxx (Jun 5, 2003)

I use this table right here It fits in the back of my focus with tons of room to spare.link 

I use the $60 10x10 dick's brand ez-up for shade. I think I'm going to get the sides for it so I don't have to keep adjusting it as the sun changes. Three of us usually pit under it.

For the light I use a ott-lite for my personal space and a overhead clip on light in the middle of the tent for general light.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

ok im not THAT serious to pull a trailer on my honda.. HAHAHAHA.  (yet)



1Starpower said:


> Mits, you can still have an enclosed trailer and the small honda. A 5x8 will pit one with room for a counter. Also you can put a small window a/c at the bottom in the nose. If you look, they can be bought new for about 1800 bucks. Keep an eye out, one can be found use for half that too.
> 
> I raced with a guy that had a 6x10 and pulled it with a 4cyl accord without any problems.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

courtesy of OOPLE, look at them europeans.. and their picnic tables ;-) (its in the background)


----------



## kvrc (May 1, 2004)

rcmits...i have a green version of that table that i use outdoors. hank is right, it is wobbly so what i do is use another chair and sit right at one end. this also allows you to use the chair space as a place to sit more equiptment off the ground. if you get one, i would suggest going through and med locktite all the little screws. mine are starting to come loose and fall out after two years of use.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I've learned the hard way when racing outdoors that less is better. However, I make sure to bring all my stuff in plastic totes that have tops. This comes in hand when it rains. I have a 4x2 folding table that is awesome. Fits behind the driver's seat of my 2-door car, the legs are retractable and it folds in half. I also bring a metal folding director's chair. It is light and it cost less than $20 from a drug store.

After years of being dehydrated I also bring a cooler of water or sports drinks with me. I also throw some sun tan lotion in the car just in case.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Cheetos, everything else you can bum of somebody else.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

kvrc said:


> rcmits...i have a green version of that table that i use outdoors. hank is right, it is wobbly so what i do is use another chair and sit right at one end. this also allows you to use the chair space as a place to sit more equiptment off the ground. if you get one, i would suggest going through and med locktite all the little screws. mine are starting to come loose and fall out after two years of use.


thats what i was planning on doing.. im not tall or big by no means, but i feel squashed sitting on that, so i was planning on putting the table sideways. 

really only for those tracks that dont have "permanent" pit spaces..

....

CHEETOS ROCK... and make your fingers orange  (mmm cheetos and paragon)


----------

